# Woodall Spa



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Got myself a spot playing for the coffin dodgers against the young bucks at Woodall next April. Not played there since the mid 80's, and really looking forward to visiting again. For those that don't know Woodall it was originally owned by an old fashioned landowner, Colonel Hotchkin. On his death he bequeathed it to the English Golf Union. 

There are now two courses at Woodall, with the Hotchkin course rated as 25th in the world. Personally I'd rate it above Wentworth, on a par with Sunningdale and pretty much one of the best inland courses in the UK. 

The format for the Coffin Dodgers match is fourball matchplay on day 1 followed by singles matchplay on day 2. A bit of a Ryder Cup sort of competition.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Big Hobbit said:


> Coffin Dodgers


That would be a great name for a bunch of old guys like me playing in a band, doing oldies. As Woody Allen once said, "I have nothing against dieing. I just don't want to be there when it happens."


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

Enjoy the course! It is a great Colt design!!


----------



## Merlin76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Played it for the first time 18 months ago, great golf course.
Some of the sand traps are awesome, had to take a lob wedge to get out.
Enjoy.


----------

